# WallStreet PDQ en rade



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2007)

N'en déplaise à Paul Dukas, j'ai joué les apprentis-sorciers, et je m'en mords bien les doigts&#8230; j'explique.

J'ai un PowerBook G3 series (WallStreet rev.), 300 MHz, RAM 384 Mo, disque dur 8 Go. Après avoir lu ce fil, j'ai déniché un DVD Panther (non mossieur, tout à fait légalement, mossieur !), un boîtier DD 2,5" externe, et grâce à Pascal77 et Xpost Facto, réussi à faire tourner Panther 3.9, Classic 9.2.2&#8230; c'était le grand bonheur.

Étant d'un naturel curieux, j'ai essayé la même manip avec Tiger (va savoir&#8230;?)

******************

Alors là, la cata. Même un retour vers la configuration précédente ne résout rien. Récapitulons :

*1-* DD en externe sur mon eMac, je lui installe *Tiger*. Remonté en interne du PDQ, rien. Pas de démarrage, même sous Mac OS 9.

*2-* retour en externe sur l'eMac, un petit coup de Carbon copy cloner de l'image de *sauvergarde de la config* qui allait bien (Panther), remontage en interne dans le PDQ :

*2.1- démarrage impossible*. Noir. Même le reset (ctrl+fn+maj+touche de démarrage) est inefficace.​Bon.

*3-* démarrage en *SCSI* sur un DD externe 4Go, me redonnant la main en Mac OS *9.1*. Le tableau de bord démarrage plante la 1re fois (gèle l'ordi), me donne la main au redémarrage. je choisis, prudent, Mac OS 9.2 sur le dd interne : retour des symptômes décrits en 2.1&#8230; je commence à fulminer.

*4-* après 275 tentatives du genre *3-*, plusieurs passages de Norton qui me trouve plein d'erreurs graves du genre VHB alternatif et d'autres que je n'ai hélas pas notées, je décide de *faire une réinstallation propre en Mac OS 9.1*

*5-* Bouh, ouin, snif, sob, toujours pareil : l'installation gèle une première fois, puis fonctionne jusqu'au bout une autre fois, mais&#8230;


******************

*symptômes* (liste en et/ou) :

absence de démarrage : bouton inactif
reset inactif
reset qui bloque (ça ventile pendant une heure, LED allumée&#8230
démarre en mode SCSI ou sur CD Mac OS 9.1 d'install, mais bloque sur choix du volume de démarrage
redémarrage possible seulement après débranchement secteur ET batterie, repos 5 minutes et on recommence&#8230;

J'ai même essayer de formater le DD interne en démarrant en mode SCSI, puis glisser-déposer le dossier système et applications sur le DDinterne&#8230; ça ne change rien.

OS COURT​
Qu'est-ce que j'ai planté lors de mes nombreuses manipulations ? J'ai fait un court-circuit sur qq chose ? Disque dur ? Carte mère ?

Si quelqu'un a une idée&#8230; merci d'avance&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> [*]reset qui bloque (ça ventile pendant une heure, LED allumée)



Ce symptôme me fait penser à celui que j'avais eu sur le PDQ 233 de ma fille (depuis propriété de Tantoilane). Le remède avait été de changer la carte d'alimentation/carte son.

Toutefois, je n'avais pas, à l'époque, tenté de le faire démarrer en mode "Disque SCSI".

Par ailleurs, tu dis qu'il démarre sur un disque externe, et pas sur l'interne, question : en démarrant sur l'externe, est-ce que l'interne monte ? (tiens, au passage, ça invalide à priori mon hypothèse d'au dessus, ça) Et sinon, est-ce que tu le vois dans "outils disque" ?


----------



## Invité (9 Décembre 2007)

A priori, il n'y a que deux reset sur cet engin :

*"Resetting PRAM* 
Reset/zap PRAM from the shutdown state. Follow these steps 
to reset PRAM: 
1 Power on the computer by pressing the Power key. 
2 Immediately hold down the Option-Command-P-R keys. 
3 Keep holding down these four keys until you have heard the startup chime at least one additional time after the 
initial startup chime. 

*Resetting the Power Manager* 
Follow these steps to reset the power manager: 
1 Make sure the unit is shut down, not in sleep mode. 
2 Press Shift-Fn-Ctrl-Power keys at the same time. 
3 Wait five seconds, then press the power key to turn the 
unit back on."

T'as testé les deux resets ?
J'ai lu que tu avais fait le reset Pmu, mais vraiment comme dans l'exemple ci-dessus ?


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, tu dis qu'il démarre sur un disque externe, et pas sur l'interne, question : en démarrant sur l'externe, est-ce que l'interne monte ? (tiens, au passage, ça invalide à priori mon hypothèse d'au dessus, ça) Et sinon, est-ce que tu le vois dans "outils disque" ?


Oui aux 2 questions, puisque je peux le formater pour relancer une install.
idem bien sûr à partir du CD d'installation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Oui aux 2 questions, puisque je peux le formater pour relancer une install.
> idem bien sûr à partir du CD d'installation.



Bon, je résume : ça n'est que lorsque tu démarres depuis ton disque interne que "rien ne s'allume". Tu disais que tu l'avais monté dans un boîtier externe, à un moment. Tu pourrais recommencer, y installer un système, et essayer de démarrer un autre Mac dessus, depuis ce boîtier, pour voir ?


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2007)

J'ai effectivement réussi à réinstaller Panther et Mac OS 9.2.2 en externe depuis mon eMac, et redémarré dessus sans problème. Ce qui veut dire que ça ne vient pas du disque, c'est ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai effectivement réussi à réinstaller Panther et Mac OS 9.2.2 en externe depuis mon eMac, et redémarré dessus sans problème. Ce qui veut dire que ça ne vient pas du disque, c'est ça ?



C'est ce que je voulais vérifier. Maintenant, le WallStreet et le PDQ sont les rois du mauvais contact. Sur mon PDQ 266, un beau jour, impossible de voir le disque dur, j'ai eu beau le bouger, l'ôter et le remettre, rien à faire. Je me dis que c'est le contrôleur IDE qui a lâché, je teste pour voir une carte mère de WallStreet que j'ai là, et ça marche ... très mal, because l'ATI Rage 2 avec 2 Mo de VRam a du mal à passer du 12 pouces matrices passive au 14 matrice active, mais ça fonctionne. Malheureusement, sous OS X, résultat inexploitable. Je redémonte donc le bazard en me disant "foutu", je remet la carte mère du 266 en m'apprêtant à chercher un module pour disque dur en baie d'extension, et là surprise, parès remontage, il redémarre comme si rien ne s'était passé. Il est toujours en service depuis.

Par contre, un conseil, sur cette machine, cantonne toi à Panther, Tiger est trop lourd à tirer (déjà, du temps de mon iMac G4/700, j'avais bien senti la différence en passant de l'un à l'autre, alors sur un G3/300, tu penses).


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2007)

Vu et comprenu pour Tiger. On ne risque pas de m'y reprendre, remarque .

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est le fait que les boutons de démarrage et combinaisons de touches Reset puissent être inactifs&#8230; si j'ai un mauvais contact au niveau du disque dur, je devrais avoir au moins Happy Mac et le symbole de recherche de système 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , non ?

Bon, je vais essayer un dépoussiérage, un coup d'aspirateur dans la vieille carcasse, par exemple, et un remontage prudent&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Vu et comprenu pour Tiger. On ne risque pas de m'y reprendre, remarque .
> 
> Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est le fait que les boutons de démarrage et combinaisons de touches Reset puissent être inactifs&#8230; si j'ai un mauvais contact au niveau du disque dur, je devrais avoir au moins Happy Mac et le symbole de recherche de système
> 
> ...



A vrai dire, je ne comprend pas trop ce qui t'arrive, un Mac qui ne démarre pas lorsqu'il n'a que son disque dur, et qui démarre dès qu'on lui met autre chose de bootable (quand je dis démarrer, je pense à "dong" et l'écran qui s'éclaire), j'en suis tout dubitatif.

Tu as essayé de le démarrer sur Open Firmware (pomme-alt-o-f), et de taper un "reset-all" (achtung clavier QWERTY), pour voir (enlève la batterie avant, sinon, il va te remettre ses cycles à zero) ?


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as essayé de le démarrer sur Open Firmware (pomme-alt-o-f), et de taper un "reset-all" (achtung clavier QWERTY), pour voir (enlève la batterie avant, sinon, il va te remettre ses cycles à zero) ?


Essai effectué :
1- le démarrage en OF a été très long, j'étais à 2 doigts de laisser tomber quand l'écran est apparu ;
2- résultat similaire : redémarrage inactif

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps aujourd'hui, je ressaie une installation du dsique durr (physiquement et logicielement) demain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Essai effectué :
> 1- le démarrage en OF a été très long, *j'étais à 2 doigts* de laisser tomber quand l'écran est apparu



Ben pour un démarrage en open firmware, normalement, c'est à quatre doigts, que tu aurais du être !

:rateau:


_Je suis déjà dehors !_


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2007)

Bon, tout est à peu près approximatif qui finit pas mal du tout :

En tentant une copie carbon en DDexterne, le DD du PDQ a bloqué mon eMac. J'ai donc pris un peu les nerfs, me suis arrêté au premier magasin de PC venu, et me suis fendu d'un 2,5" Western Digital de 80 Go.
J'ai d'abord eu peur, l'alimentation du boîtier était insuffisante&#8230; il a fallu le brancher en double USB *et* en FireWire&#8230; c'est la 1érefois que je vois ça&#8230; alors il fut accessible (en USB) et j'ai pu copier mon système dessus.

2e frayeur, une fois remonté dans le PDQ, celui-ci recommença à refuser de démarrer dessus. Pris d'une idée incroyablement opportune (j'en suis encore tout émoustillé), j'ai installé (options archivage du système présent) Mac OS 9.1.

Dès lors, j'ai eu la main, j'ai relancé XpostFacto et retrouvé mon Panther adoré. D'ailleurs je m'en suis servi presque toute la journée, redémarré plusieurs fois, pas trop de pépins. Ouf, je bosse avec&#8230;

Si, un souci mineur : impossible de redémarrer en Mac OS 9, ni le 9.1 installé, ni en SCSI externe&#8230; ? Je pense que je vais ouvrir un nouveau fil , je peux pas me servir de ma LaserWriter 4/600 PS à partir de Panther (c'est ch**nt !).

En tout cas un gros bisou baveux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Si, un souci mineur : impossible de redémarrer en Mac OS 9, ni le 9.1 installé, ni en SCSI externe ? Je pense que je vais ouvrir un nouveau fil , je peux pas me servir de ma LaserWriter 4/600 PS à partir de Panther (c'est ch**nt !).
> 
> En tout cas un gros bisou baveux !



Marrant, ça, j'ai exactement le même souci, pour démarrer en OS 9 (9.2.2 dans mon cas), je suis obligé de zapper la PRam ou de réinitialiser la P.M.U., je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de parade.

Par ailleurs, autre souci, bien qu'en théorie, XPostFacto le permette; j'ai tenté une fois de ne pas partitionner mon disque (un 30 Go), ça a fonctionné une soirée (trois ou quatre démarrages), mais le lendemain, muerto, plus d'OS X, un démarrage sous OS 9.2, XpostFacto indique que le dossier X est en erreur, pas dans les 8 premiers Go du disque. j'ai du re-partitionner pour pouvoir le redémarrer sous Panther


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2007)

Si c'est le 9.1 qui est installé dedans, il faut certainement installer le TdB qui gère aussi le démarrage sur x sur le même volume. Dispo chez Apple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Si c'est le 9.1 qui est installé dedans, il faut certainement installer le TdB qui gère aussi le démarrage sur x sur le même volume. Dispo chez Apple.



Nan, ça n'est pas indispensable, vu que pour passer de 9 à X, mieux vaut se servir d'XPostFacto. Toutefois, le problème, c'est pour passer de X à 9, et pas le contraire !


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, ça n'est pas indispensable, vu que pour passer de 9 à X, mieux vaut se servir d'XPostFacto. Toutefois, le problème, c'est pour passer de X à 9, et pas le contraire !



Ouais, lu trop vite ! :rose:


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2007)

De toutes façons, j'imagine *qu'XpostFacto* doit mettre un peu son grain dans tout cela, le tableau *Démarrage* des *Préférences système* de Panther enregistre bien le système 9 comme système de démarrage, mais le PDQ redémarre malgré tout sous Panther&#8230; plusieurs tentatives effectuées, système interne ou externe SCSI, rien n'y fait&#8230; Ce système 9 fonctionne bien en tant que Classic (à partir de Panther, en "émulation").


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

Bon, ben, fais comme moi, quand je veux démarrer sous 9, Mac éteint, maj-fn-ctrl-démarrage, attendre 10 secondes, puis démarrer le Mac ! :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2007)

:rose: Après le m**dier que j'ai connu, je n'ose pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> :rose: Après le m**dier que j'ai connu, je n'ose pas



Ben, mon expérience, sur une machine aussi proche que possible de la tienne (un PDQ à 266 Mhz) de cette méthode est tout à fait positive (mais pour repasser en X, je fais systématiquement usage de XPostFacto).


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2008)

Juste pour fêter mon 1000e message sur MacGé, j'ai essayé de redémarrer mon PDQ, après 6 bons mois d'inactivité, je l'avoue :rose:

Arrrrg. Ça recommence:rateau: Rien au démarrage. Je n'ai rien sous la main (Ni CD ni DD externe), je vais tenter encore une fois tout le toutim ci-dessus, mais je crois que je ne vais pas m'attarder cette fois-ci


----------

